# Looking To start a new gaming group in richmond, KY



## neonvirus (Jan 24, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone would be interested in a weekly DnD game.
It would have to be a Friday or Saturday night.
I would be willing to run.
I have one or two others that want to play as of right now.


----------



## exile (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in Somerset, KY and might be interested in joining a game. Could not play every week though, maybe twice a month.

Chad


----------

